# Antivirus and Internet Security



## fredtgreco (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm really curious what programs people here use for internet security and how they have found them to run. I am trying to decide on the best Internet security suite for my laptop.

I'm talking about:


Antivirus program
Firewall program
Antispam program
Spyware removal program
[/list=1]

Many come bundled together as a suite. Some common brands are:


Norton (Symantic)
MacAfee
Softwin/Bitdefender
Zone Alarm
Kaspersky
MKS_Vir
F-Prot
PC-Cillin
Ad Aware
Spybot Search & Destroy
[/list=A]

I'd like this thread to be a resource. So post away!


----------



## turmeric (Dec 17, 2004)

Norton & Windows XP firewall


----------



## re4md (Dec 17, 2004)

We use Norton Systemworks, Norton Security, Spyware Blaster, Ad-aware SE, and Spybot S&D.

We also use McAfee Parental Controls and PopUP Blocker, but they do not work with Firefox, so we are looking for programs that will interface with McAfee or we'll stop using Firefox. (Although I haven't had a single pop up since using Firefox, so that is not as big an issue)


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 17, 2004)

Mcafee virus scan & Firewall.
Ad-Aware
Google Toolbar
Window Washer


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 17, 2004)

Norton Internet Security... I have never had a virus or any internet problems. Their pop-up blocker works really good too (although the firewall sometimes needs to be disabled to download on certain sites). I also use Lavasoft's Adware Filter, this is an awesome program... worth the cost... even if you don't want to buy it, it gives you a free scan each month.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jonathan_
> Norton Internet Security... I have never had a virus or any internet problems. Their pop-up blocker works really good too (although the firewall sometimes needs to be disabled to download on certain sites). I also use Lavasoft's Adware Filter, this is an awesome program... worth the cost... even if you don't want to buy it, it gives you a free scan each month.



Jonathan,

What version? 2004? 2005? How much RAM do you have? Does NIS slow your computer down significantly? Chew up much RAM?

I am thinking of moving to this from Bitdefender.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 17, 2004)

I actually have NIS 2002... but it is updated to early 2004... my subscription ran out then... I am getting the new one in just a bit. Even without updates it still protects my computer. I have 512 RAM... I have not noticed it chewing up a much RAM at all , about as much as any other program. I don't know how to check the amount of RAM it is using, if you tell me how to check on XP I can get you the exact numbers. I would highly recommend NIS... although I have not tried the newest one, the older ones are awesome. It can slow down your start-up though ... it takes about 10 seconds to load on startup... but I think it is worth it.


----------



## JohnV (Dec 17, 2004)

Norton gave me a free trial once. It suggested making a floppy backup disc, which I did. Once I did that my computer could not start up again. The only way was to use the backup, and that was corrupted from the start, though I did everything just as directed. I must have had a virus I didn't know about. I had to reboot the whole thing from my backup discs, so I lost everything. I reinstalled Norton, thinking that just the backup disc they recommended was corrupted. This time I didn't make a backup disc, since there was nothing to back up anyways. If I needed to start over, it was no big deal now anymore. I did have a number of important documents on floppies, but not near all of them. 

After I installed the free Norton program again, the computer ran terribly. It was so slow that I could handwrite documents faster than type them on the computer. And that was just the word processor; Internet and other programs were impossibly slow. So I wiped the Norton program, and then rebooted again. And then the computer ran OK again. But Norton does not seem a possibility on this computer. I guess there is an incompatibility there.

Frankly, (actually, not so much frankly as tongue-in-cheek) I think the whole thing is a self-perpetuating thing. The anti-virus manufacturers are also the originators of the viruses, or have them on their payroll one way or another. Either that or Osama is behind it all. I just want to point the finger at somebody, because I can't afford the cost of keeping up with all the antivirus, antispam, anti-implant stuff. 

I use the free version of Ad-Aware, the free AVG anti-virus (new, thanks to David), TrendMicro (online free virus check), and my own tedious scruples. That means that I don't open any attachments, even from my family, if I don't know what they are and if I did not expect them, even though they come through hotmail with its up-to-date antivirus program. Those that open automatically from Outlook are immediately responded to by me with a trip to TrendMicro, pronto. 

My son needed LimeWire for a school project, and now that he is finished program I can't remove it, and always have to turn it off before I go on the I-net, or the traffic will always go two ways whether or not I know it. 

Other than that, I have had great success in keeping viruses off, and when I do get one or more, I usually have not too much difficulty getting rid of them anymore, now that I know how to do it. 

One great benefit from my system is that I have some very hard rules that my kids have to abide by to use the computer. If I start getting all kinds of popups, then there has to be a reason, which is usually that they have been to a site that dropped some cookies into my system. That is an infringement of the rules, and costs them the right to use the computer for a while. I have a pop-up blocker, and all I do is check that once in a while to see what and how many have been blocked. Funny thing about pop-up blockers is that the only pop-ups that it doesn't block is the pop-ups that advertise the blocking of pop-ups. Hmmm! Anyways, it works better than blocking certain kinds of sites, or using filters. There seems to be very few sites that don't plant cookies. Again, Hmmmm!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 17, 2004)

I only have 256 mb RAM at the moment, and Norton has significantly slowed the PC (XP) down.

However, it is an excellent package in my opinion, and I have never had a virus. I have broadband. I also use Spybot Search and Destroy, and Ad-aware, (both freeware) for good measure.

JH


----------



## re4md (Dec 17, 2004)

(Both Spybot and Ad-aware have updated in the past day or two)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 17, 2004)

I use AVG Virus protection and it's FREE! 

Works well too.

Link:

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 20, 2004)

A warning for McAfee users?



> Hotmail Drops McAfee, Picks Trend Micro
> 
> By TechWeb News
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 20, 2004)

WOW. That has got to be painful for McAfee.......


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 20, 2004)

And a big boost for Trend Micro, which was not a major player...


----------



## HolidayJim (Dec 22, 2004)

Okay, since I am notoriously cheap, here goes:

1) Sygate Personal Firewall (better than the built-in one in XP since it prevents outgoing programs from connection to the web unless you expressly grant permission)
2) AVG Virus Program (www.grisoft.com), a free and good virus protection program with free updates and a simple, clean interface. Make sure you get version 7.
3) Mailwasher (a free spam program that lets you see what is on your ISP's mail server, then you can delete, bounce, etc. as needed) Works with all mail programs (www.mailwashwer.net).
4)Ad Aware and Spybot Search and Destroy (use both, one doesn't always catch the stuff).


----------



## daveb (Jan 3, 2005)

1) D-Link Router as hardware firewall. If I run a software firewall I use Zonealarm.

2) AVG Free

3) No spam program

4) Ad-Aware


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 21, 2005)

I just bought Norton IS 2005... I really like it... a lot of options to keep your computer protected... I do notice a slight slowing down at startup... When you first connect to the internet it qucikly loads its parental control, etc... then you don't even notice it. It is kind of annoying when you first install it because it has to confirm which programs can use the internet. On a scale of 1-10 I give it an 8.


----------



## Dan.... (Jan 22, 2005)

McAfee Suite (Anti-virus, firewall and spamblocker)

XP, Service Pack 2


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 22, 2005)

I like XP firewall.
I've used Solo antivirus for years and prefer it over Norton. There is also lifetime continual updates: http://www.srnmicro.com/

Adware/spyware: spykiller 2005 www.spykiller.com


----------

